# Nicest/Ugliest Uniforms in Pro Sports



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Post uniform(s) that are aesthetically pleasing to you.

...and/or uniform(s) that are sore on the eyes!!

Here are a few from the National Hockey League:

*The Good*









*The Bad









And...The Ugly








*


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not really a diehard when it comes to any sport, but I generally pick my favorite teams according to how much I like their uniforms. That's as good as any reason to like a team, right?










I've always been fond of the old Ottawa Senators uniform. The new uniform looks good too, but I love the classic look. I especially love the logo. There are actually several hockey uniforms that I really like, such as the San Jose Sharks, the NJ Devils, the Pittsburgh Penguins, and more that I'm probably forgetting.

When it comes to ugly uniforms, I instantly thought of the old-school Tampa Bay Buccanneers orange/red/white, but, honestly, that uniform is so ugly that it kinda rules. It's like a big middle-finger to every fan. It says, "I look like this, and I don't even care. So screw ya!"


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When I think of ugly jerseys I think of:










Syracuse










When Bill Veeck made the White Sox wear shorts.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^^YESS shorts in baseball!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Cool pics!!

I realize that the majority would view these retro Astros uni's as 'ugly' but I kind of like 'em:


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm biased, but I was a huge fan of these:


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

anonymid said:


> I'm biased, but I was a huge fan of these:


I love the Whalers jerseys too 

Geoff Sanderson was a pleasure to watch!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The Astros aren't bad/are distinct... hockey seems to be pretty good at coming up with decent unis, doesn't it (now at least, the Kings and Flyers have had some ugly ones)? And I like the Tampa creamsicle, it makes me laugh.

I don't like a lot of the other throwbacks though...









Not a fan of the Brown and Gold... the Padres wore these and the Cavs have the one with the mooselike horn thing. So ugly. I also despise the patriotic flag uniform types - the Washington Bullets and Trenton's minor league baseball team, for instance.










OH GOOD GOD THAT LOOKS LIKE A FIGURE SKATER'S GETUP










Doin' the Charlie Brown - exactly what I thought during the entirety of the World Cup.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I really liked the old Golden State Warriors unis:


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

The ugly


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

These were pretty bad a few years ago:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Can beach volleyball uniforms count? I'm pretty sure most guys would classify those as "very, very good".


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This is the best jersey in sports, in my opinion:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

And the worst:


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

the cheat said:


> And the worst:


Where's Waldo?

Apparently he plays for the Canadiens.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^That's actually Waldo's jersey...his last name is Gomez. :lol


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Birmingham City 1992










Norwich City 1992










Arsenal 1991


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

the cheat said:


> ^That's actually Waldo's jersey...his last name is Gomez. :lol


LMAO... so true!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> Birmingham City 1992
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikesss...the early 90's were unkind!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Another great old-school hockey uni. Can't believe I didn't think of it right away when seeing the Minnesota Wild jersey:


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

In football, I like the Colts' unis best--a simple look with a simple yet distinct logo, and they pull it off with just two colors:










And I love how they haven't made any unnecessary tweaks over the years the way so many other teams have (think of the Bills--or even the 49ers when they added that silly black shadowing to the numbering/lettering way back when).

As for my favorite old-school NFL uni, it's definitely the Broncos':


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

In baseball, I love the Twins' uniforms, especially since they brought back the 'TC' logo on the cap:

















The Milwaukee Brewers used to have the best unis:

















Why they ever ditched those, I will never understand.

I've always loved the Dodgers' look as well. So classic:


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are a few of my favorite uniforms from across the sports world. I think Oregon has the best uniform combinations out of the five.

Edit: had trouble linking so had to attach them.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I like the Buc's throwback.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ^That's actually Waldo's jersey...his last name is Gomez. :lol


ZING! 
And I am also a huge fan of the Blackhawks jersey.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

The Worst in Jerseys. I remember the original Toronto Raptor Jerseys, the blue ones with the Raptor on front, that said Raptors, on second thought if we bring them back it may help distract from how bad The Raptors are lol. 

Now the 90's Grizzlies they had an ugly uniform, they've come a long way since those days. That horrible light Blue 

Lmao at the 1983 Padre Uniforms omg, I think they raided the closet of the Pirates, that's who should have been wearing the Black and yellow uniforms with the stripes

And the 1999 Pittsburgh Pirates, We get it, you are the Pirates arr no reason to remind us by having a pirate on your Jersey, take the caps off and put on a bandanna and people might confuse you for a street gang.


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

Seattle Edition

My favorites:








Seattle Sounders









Old Seahawks









Pilots

The Worst Uniform Ever:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Since I am into motorsports and the cars wear the "uniform" (livery) I will post some of my worst racing liveries.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Some of those cars look cool though.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> Another great old-school hockey uni. Can't believe I didn't think of it right away when seeing the Minnesota Wild jersey:


Used to b a big fan of modano


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

The ones I like:


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

The Good:



























The Bad:










The Ugly:



















Found this fake jersey "Hardaway" jersey: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANFERNEE-HA...AMPION-JERSEY-XL-/200615141621#ht_2090wt_1139

What is with the plaid numbering? lol


----------



## Joeality (Mar 31, 2012)

The Good









The Bad









The Ugly


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

F1X3R, I was just waiting for someone to post that Bruins jersey... lol. It's actually one of my favorites and my friends give me **** for it all the time.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I like the Cleveland browns uniforms they haven't changed much at all except for stripe sizes... they're very big on tradition though...


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Gusthebus said:


> I like the Cleveland browns uniforms they haven't changed much at all except for stripe sizes... they're very big on tradition though...


I agree. I always kind of like the browns, as long as they don't beat the jets


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Early 1990s' Vancouver Canucks (white)
Early 1990's Winnipeg Jets (both)

Check this site out 

http://www.nhluniforms.com/


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

This is the new away kit for Man Utd, 2012-2013


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Whir said:


> I agree. I always kind of like the browns, as long as they don't beat the jets


that may happen this year with tebowmania moving to NYC Sanchez throws one incomplete pass and the fans will go nuts until they put Tebow in and the browns got a decent RB in Richardson...


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

favorite: Broncos Orange










except i liked it as an alternate..6+ games of it might get old

worst ever:








(what the hell is up with his ankle, btw)


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

McLaren pit crew FTW!


----------

